# Is compute science degree good for INFP?



## Klaista2k (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm going back to school school and thinking about doing a degree program in computer cyber security. 

It's seems like an interesting field, and probably has good job opportunity's, but I do have some concerns about it.

Looking at the curriculum there are a lot of _computer science _and _computer programming_ classes in this program. Would those type of classes be a good fit for the INFP personality type? I tired taking a programming class previously, but ended up dropping a week into it because it seemed really boring(maybe it just was the Professor though). Maybe it would get more interesting if I stuck with it longer or had a better professor. Also, would a job in cyber security have enough human interaction for an INFP? I don't like being around people ALL the time, but sometimes I feel it would be nice to have a job with some 1 on 1 human-interaction.

So, would it be a good idea for me to major in this program? Or should I try looking into other majors such as economics, social work, etc?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't choose your career by your MBTI type. Do whatever you're passionate about. If it's programming then go for it.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree. I would look towards what matters to you and then pursue it as a career rather than what types would be best for what job. I think for you its best to find what you are passionate at. 

At my previous company we had an INFP and an ENFP who were star performers because they could do very creative things with their code but the key for them was that programming was their passion. 

It doesn't sound to me like you are sure about this path but I also dont know you very well. Do what matters for you.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

As an ex-IT engineer. Yes go into cyber security if that's what you are interested in. No matter what your specialisation in IT you are not going to get away from other people and having to interact with them. IN fact good communication skills are a necessary requirement to succeed in this field. 

Don't do a degree at uni though, unless it's barrier to entry to the field. Why? Because anything you learn at Uni will be well and truly dead and buried in tech by the time you graduate. Want to specialise then do certifications with the companies that build the products. I was a Cisco certified engineer, it's fucking expensive, hard to learn on your own and the cost of the exams alone are hideous, but nothing except that could get me in the door in the field I was interested in. I've never known a single person working in IT that had a computer science degree, they were all certified instead. Tech moves too fast for something as out of the loop as a university. 

Find a company you want to work for that's doing ground breaking work in this field. Then reverse engineer what you need in order to get your foot in the door. Getting educated in all the latest and greatest is so much easier when you have access to equipment for learning on, courtesy of your employer.


----------



## De Zwaluw (Jan 7, 2017)

I also think your interest is the most important for deciding your major. Are you already interested in this? You already do some related activity in day to day life?

But you should not only look at your interest in the specific topics but also to the kind of working environment you'll be working in. Would you like to work on a computer the whole day writing codes or something related? You're an INFP so you probably need something which allows you to be creative. You have to find something where you can be a dreamer and to explore and such. Maybe that's compute science or maybe it's not. I don't know since I'm not in this field of work. 
I can imagine there also jobs in IT that suit INFP types well.

Good luck! follow your intuition like you most likely do!


----------

